# Funk Ecolot FFW718/2 jetzt bis 70m Funkreichweite



## ak.fishing (2. Mai 2009)

*Funk Echolot FFW718/2 jetzt bis 70m Funkreichweite*

*Das Funk-Echolot / Fishfinder FFW718*​ 


​ 
*gibt es jetzt mit vergrößerter *
*Funkreichweite*
*bis zu 70m.*
*Ein neuer Geber ist dafür verantwortlich. *​ 

​ 
*Selbstverständlich auch mit Batteriewechsel.*
*Der Geber kann für alle FFW718 eingesetzt werden.*​ 
*Echolot komplett mit Geber 89,90EUR *
*Ersatzgeber für alle FFW718 29,90 EUR*​ 
*Info: service@ak-fishing.de*​


----------

